# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  RTE ile Batmanlı AG

## maturidi

"RTE ile Batmanlı AG" SİZCE HANGİ MİLLİYETüİLİĞE YüNELMİş OLABİLİR?? (fotoğrafa bakın) 


NEWSWEEK DERGİSİNE GüRE ERDOĞAN TEHLİKELİ BİR OYUN OYNUYORMUş!!!

TEHLİKELİ OYUN DEĞİL POTAMYALI ğRTEğ İLE BATMANLI ğAGğATEşLE OYNUYOR..

Bilen varmı tehlikenin boyutlarını?

Bu oyunun başka boyutları yokmu?

Burada esas sorulması gereken. 

Nasıl ve hangi tür bir milliyetçiliğe kaydığıdır..

a Türk milliyetçiliği olmaz!!

b Kürt milliyetçiliğimi? 

c Rum milliyetçiliğimi?


Newsweek dergisi, Türkiyeğde seçimler yaklaşırken AKPğnin "demode milliyetçiliğe" kaydığını öne sürdü. Başbakan Erdoğanğın, İslam dünyası ile bağlarını geliştirmeye odaklandığını kaydeden dergi, Suriye ve İranğdan Türkiyeğye çok sayıda üst düzey ziyaretin yapıldığını yazdı. 

Türkiyeğde seçimler yaklaşırken AKPğnin "demode milliyetçiliğe" kaydığı, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğın İslam dünyası ile bağları geliştirmeye odaklandığı öne sürüldü. 

Newsweek dergisi, Türkiyeğdeki gelişmeleri değerlendirirken Ankarağdaki "çirkin milliyetçi ruh haleti"nden söz etti ve "Erdoğanğın, tehlikeli bir oyun oynadığı" iddiasında bulundu.

Newsweek dergisi, Türkiyeğdeki son gelişmeleri "Geriye kayarken" başlığıyla değerlendirdi. Ankarağda "çirkin milliyetçi bir ruh haleti"nin oluşmakta olduğunu, bunun da daha önce çok olumlu karşılanan reformların durmasına neden olduğu yorumunu yaptı. "Cesur reformlarıyla Türkiyeğyi Avrupağnın eşiğine kadar getiren Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğa ne oldu?" diye soran dergi, Erdoğanğın giderek "yerinden etmeye yemin ettiği eski tüfeklere" daha benzediğini yazdı.

POTANSİYEL DRAMATİK ETKİLER

Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğın Güneydoğuğdaki son gelişmelerle ilgili olarak yaptığı açıklamalara dikkat çeken dergi, Erdoğan ve AKPğnin "demode Türk milliyetçiliği"ne doğru bir dönemeç aldığını, bunun da "Ankarağnın AB hedefi ve Türkiyeğnin dünyadaki yeri açısından potansiyel dramatik etkileri"nin olduğu yorumunu yaptı.

Türkiyeğde seçimlerin ufukta olduğuna dikkat çeken dergi, seçimlerin Kasım ayı gibi erken bir tarihte yapılabileceğini öne sürerek, AKPğnin seçimlerde iyi bir sonuç alabilmesi için seçmenlerin paralelindeki bir çizgide olma gereğini duyduğuna işaret etti.

TüRKLER TAKMIYOR

Newsweek, Güneydoğuğdaki son olayların bir "dönüm noktası"nı oluşturduğunu savunurken, Erdoğanğın "intifada"ya benzeyen bir ayaklanma ile karşı karşıya bulunduğunu öne sürdü. 

Kürtlerin bastırılmasının Türkiyeğnin AB hedefinin sonu olabileceği ancak artan sayıda Türkün bunu takmadığını, birçoğunun da Kürtleri cesaretlendirdiği için ABğyi suçladığını belirten dergi, Türklerin Kuzey Irakğtaki PKK varlığı ve Kıbrıs konularındaki memnuniyetsizliğine de dikkat çekti.

ABğdeki Türkiye üyeliği karşıtı rüzgarlara da işaret eden dergi, Brükselğde soğuk bir hava ile karşılaşan Erdoğanğın tüm enerjisiyle Türkiyeğnin İslam dünyası ile olan bağlarını güçlendirmeye odaklandığını yazdı. 

Newsweek, Erdoğanğın Arap Birliği zirvesinde yaptığı konuşmaya, Hamas heyeti ve İran Dışişleri Bakanı Harraziğnin ziyaretleriyle Suriye ve İranğdan yapılan üst düzey ziyaretlere vurgu yaparken Ankarağnın Washingtonğun üzüntüsüne rağmen Iraklı şii lider El Sadr ile yakınlık kurduğunu öne sürdü. Dergi, Erdoğanğın danışmanı Ahmet Davutoğluğnun "Türkiyeğnin komşuları ile sıfır problemli politikası" olarak adlandırdığı yaklaşımına da işaret etti.

AB üYELİĞİ AKPğNİN EN İYİ SAVUNMASI

Buna karşın, Newsweek, Başbakan Erdoğanğın Türkiyeğyi modernize etme çabasını terketmek üzere olmadığı, ülkeyi AB üyeliği için hazırlamanın bunun bir parçası olduğunu belirtti. AB üyeliğinin "askeri şahinler"e karşın AKPğnin "en iyi savunma"sı olmayı sürdürdüğünü iddia edden dergi, şöyle devam etti:

"Ancak Erdoğan tehlikeli bir oyun oynuyor. Belki liberal ekonominin gereksinimleri, ilerici politikalar ve eski milliyetçilik arasında bir denge kurabilir. Ancak hem yurt içinde, hem de Avrupağda onun başarısızlığa uğradığını görmek isteyen çok düşman var."

----------

